# Quick trip before dark



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

After work Friday I loaded up the wife and kids for a quick trip in ICW. Along the way I stopped and picked up some live shirmp ( to ensure the kids a fun trip). We launched around 5pm and headed north of the St. Johns. I knew a spot I have been scouting for a week or so now, that just looks "fishy". We got there right when the tide started to rise.
It didn't take long to hook up on rat reds. The action was to fast to allow us all to fish. One double after another, it was all I could do to keep up releasing the fish.
As the sun begun to set, the reds begain tailing. These were not the rats we been playing with for a few hours. My daughter ended up with the largest of the night. It was around 33"(tape only goes to 30"). I know 30+" reds are not that big of a deal but when you add up all the details to this fish made it that much more fun. First this was a 10 yr old 50lb girl, gear was a Shimano 500 with a 5' ul rod, spooled with 5lb test. We ended up chasing this fish for a good 10 min. with the trolling motor before landing it.
Not a bad way to end a great trip with the family. end with 30+ reds 10 trout and a few lady fish.


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome pic. Not something she or you will forget anytime soon.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job on the fish!  WTG...Might be a 
kid's 5# line class record!!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work put'n the kids on some fish


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> I know 30+" reds are not that big of a deal


I don't know about you, but a red that size is one hell of a fish! It's always great to see kids out fishing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope your holding the top of the boga grips or shes the strongest little girl ever  awsome red fish ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> > I know 30+" reds are not that big of a deal
> 
> 
> I don't know about you, but a red that size is one hell of a fish! It's always great to see kids out fishing. Keep up the good work.



X2 [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope its all her, rule is you catch it you hold it  She couldn't hold it long forsure. Heres my 5yr old with around the same size fish( not caught on the same trip), they both are good for a quick pic.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet and the copperheads lookin good doing what its best at catching reds


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea we love this boat. We have already got our moneys worth out of it. From fishing the shallows up here in jax to diving out of it in Keys. This thing has already made great memories.


----------

